# recently acquired SF Kroma milspec



## bxstylez (Nov 18, 2020)

_I know ... flashlight is a little outdated

I'm looking to upgrade the head and rings ...
any modders with suggestions /quote /pricing?
_
_probably leave body stock and power it up with 16650 rechargable cell _
_NW tint ... with 3-4A current draw on high?_


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 18, 2020)

Please leave it stock


----------



## id30209 (Nov 18, 2020)

You need Nitroz. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?415434-Surefire-MODs


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bxstylez (Nov 18, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> Please leave it stock



150 lumens on high is horrible 🙈


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 18, 2020)

I’ll trade you a totally cool (enter Chinese brand 10000000 Lumen) for it? [emoji52]

In all seriousness nitroz does awesome work.


----------

